# Cheaper AXA insurance



## ang1170 (21 Mar 2007)

For the past few years, I've gone through the following (tedious) procedure with AXA with both my own and my wife's car insurance:

- receive renewal notice
- ring round and/or online quotes, invariably getting a better one
- ring up AXA and tell them the best quote
- ask will they match
- bit of a pause, put on hold, mumble, mumble, and then: "yes"

This year I went straight to the last stage, and just made up a figure.

Result:

- wife's premium reduced from €424 to €360
- own premium reduced from €577 to €460

This is similar to the reductions over the past few years (i.e. average of 15% to 20%).

It really is worth trying: a five minute call to save over €100. Makes one wonder how many other people do this, and the extra profit they make from those that don't.

By the way, I thought long and hard before posting this, as presumably if everyone does this, the reduction on offer will be greatly reduced.

Do others have similar experiences with AXA (or others come to that)?


----------



## susie1 (21 Mar 2007)

i always do it this way.
i got fed up with eagle star last year cos they knocked 1 euro off my policy after 4yrs custom in comparison to a new customer with same stats as me.
needless to say i switched and got 260 off with a new insurer.


----------



## ang1170 (21 Mar 2007)

I should have made it clearer: I've been with AXA for the past few years, and haven't moved.

This year I didn't even bother ringing around looking for quotes: I just ramg AXA up and told them I'd got a better deal elsewhere, and would they match it. They gave me 15-20% just for saying this.

So, you don't even have to get alternative quotes to get a reduction: just ask!


----------



## ACA (22 Mar 2007)

Did similar with Allianz this year, (twice ) Got a very reasonable quote from another insurer, rang to cancel hubby's policy with Allianz and they knocked €100 of the premium to keep the business. Then 10 days later changed hubbys car - as we'd already renewed the policy, Allianz weren't prepared to negotiate the premium - so I got sneaky. Went on-line using correct details but spurious email address and got a quote for the new vehicle €80 than we were offered  So cancelled the original policy and took out the new one! Had a very confused lady from customer services on the phone 2 hours later, and after I'd explained the rigmarole - she dropped it to the original reduction - so now have an 07 Corsa sport for less cash than than they were originally wanted for an 01 Daewoo!!

My own quote came in yesterday €283 for 06 Yaris - rang them and fibbed about a cheaper quote and they dropped it to €220. Absolutely delighted


----------



## Rebelette (22 Mar 2007)

I have been with AXA for the last number of years, and have always found them to be the most reasonable after ringing around for other quotes


----------



## Seagull (22 Mar 2007)

They're happy enough to match quotes, but that means you have to do the legwork and get other quotes. Ideally, they would initially be quoting a price similar to the one they wind up matching.


----------



## SlurrySlump (22 Mar 2007)

My recent Home Insurance was due for renewal through a broker @ c€440. Now down to €387 because I got a lower online quote from Hibernian for this amount. I have a car insured with Hibernian. They have agreed to match Hibernians quote.
It is always worthwhile to shop around every year and play one off against the other.


----------



## money man (22 Mar 2007)

They will knock 99 euro off for anyone if they just ask them to. Its the max discretionary amount allowed. I suppose anymore and you would want to be a good customer with a few policies and track record (if approved by a manager)


----------



## ang1170 (22 Mar 2007)

You're right about shopping around, but it does take time and effort.

My main point is that with AXA (and a couple of others it would seem) you don't even have to shop around: just tell them you've got a cheaper quote (pitch it at maybe 15% below what's on the renewal notice), and ask them to match it.

Well worth one five minute phone call: I'm just surprised that most people don't seem to bother doing even this.


----------



## ailbhe (22 Mar 2007)

They might ask for proof as happened to my mum recently (ie printout from Net or written quote).


----------



## ang1170 (22 Mar 2007)

ailbhe said:


> They might ask for proof as happened to my mum recently (ie printout from Net or written quote).


 
I did it on the phone, so I guess you could just say you'd send it on (and then "forget").

I have to say a few years ago I wouldn't have been that comfortable doing that kind of stuff (telling blatent lies, that is). However, the way large companies treat you these days I have absolutely no scruples about something like this, knowing full well that if I did the search I would get a better quote.

It is a lazy approach though: maybe it is easier in the long run to do the leg work and get the quotes, and then knowing for sure what the position is before asking for them to reduce the premium.

One thing's for sure is that the regulations about sending out renewal notices in plenty of time and with all information is a huge help in all this. Hats off to whoever brought that one in.


----------



## Galway99 (23 Mar 2007)

never believe your renewal quote. eg this year I got a renewal quote from Quinn Direct. 
a the value of the car was left the same by them, so I asked them to requote me and got it for 415
b went online as a new customer and put in all the same details and got it for 350
when I rang up and said i didn't want to renew but I wanted a new policy they were very quick to reduce the renewal quote!!

Did the same thing for Allianz with the house last year but they told me that the discount was for new quotes.  I had the go through the hassle of getting a new policy rather than a renewal.... however for me it only meant a new customer number which I don't know anyway... sure it was a lot more hassle for them!


----------



## joanas (4 Apr 2007)

Over the last few years I have shopped around for a cheaper quote.  I always get one quote and phone axa with it and they always match it.  I queried this when they contacted me in relation to another insurance matter and was told that for every one customer that contacts them another ten don't bother. So it definately pays to make that one phonecall.


----------



## eggerb (4 Apr 2007)

joanas said:


> ... So it definately pays to make that one phonecall.


This year, AXA saved me that one phone call and the quote run-around. Two days from renewal date, I got a phone call to ask if I got the renewal notice. I said "I think so but I'd like to have a look around what else is available on the market". There and then, the guy reduced the premium from 558 to 432. That compared very favourably to some on-line quotes I got particularly when I compared the finer print such as the excess, road-side assistance, step-back inclusions, fully comp on other cars, my wife fully comp on mine etc. I'm with them a good few years and he did make some reference to the fact that I'd paid in full up front the previous year. So, maybe even the white lies are not necessary? (They definitely shouldn't be).


----------



## ang1170 (4 Apr 2007)

eggerb said:


> This year, AXA saved me that one phone call and the quote run-around. Two days from renewal date, I got a phone call to ask if I got the renewal notice. I said "I think so but I'd like to have a look around what else is available on the market". There and then, the guy reduced the premium from 558 to 432. That compared very favourably to some on-line quotes I got particularly when I compared the finer print such as the excess, road-side assistance, step-back inclusions, fully comp on other cars, my wife fully comp on mine etc. I'm with them a good few years and he did make some reference to the fact that I'd paid in full up front the previous year. So, maybe even the white lies are not necessary? (They definitely shouldn't be).


 
True. Another approach would be when you get your renewal notice from AXA or whoever just ring them up and say: "I'm pretty sure I could get at least 20% off this price if I rang around: will you save me the bother and reduce it by that amount?". My guess is they'd say "yes", or offer 15% or whatever. Worst case then is you'd have to actually rung around.

In other words, you can probably safe the bother of ringing around and avoid the white lies.

The main point is though that you're missing out if you don't make that call.


----------

